# Mortgage Advice



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone has been there done that in terms of getting a mortgage and has any advice?

Basic background:

I am 26 and English, wife 23 and Sicilian,
I have residency and codice fiscale.
I work for a UK company paid into a UK account
Roughly earn 1.3k month
Property is listed at 70K we have 15K available for a deposit.
Property is a very small villa + land.

If you need anymore background to give advice let me know but just wondering first thoughts, we live in a small sicilian town in the mountains.

As always any and all advice welcome 

Kenzo


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you don't have an Italian pay slip you'll find it hard. I think Barclays has sold their Italian business but they used to provide mortgage to people who weren't working in Italy. 

Perversely the low value of the property will hurt you. It costs the bank money to set up the mortgage. On a 55k mortgage those add on costs end up being quite high. Sending a person out to the property, filing the paperwork etc doesn't really increase with the value of the property.

There is a minimum mortgage value. You need to check with the bank what the smallest they'll provide.

Your lack of an Italian contract will hurt you. They may ask for somebody to co sign.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

If your wife is an Italian citizen, you shouldn't have any problems obtaining a mortgage in Italy as long as you meet the financial requirements. Visit your bank and any other banks, financial institutions in your area to apply.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------

